# New Alt. Scale Lesson & Collab Jam with Walliman



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

New Altered Scale Lesson and Collaboration Jam with David Walliman. Hope you like it. It was fun to do.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice. Loved the nod to Zep there........Robert "Black Dog" Renman!!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for noticing! I like to quote tunes in my solos... I learned that from Charlie Parker.


----------

